# how did we go from impact font memes and rage comics to "current" memes



## Deadwaste (Jan 14, 2019)

an egg is the most liked image on instagram for gods sake. a lemon on wheels became a meme.





these used to be the types of memes people would laugh to about 7 years ago. how did this happen?


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 14, 2019)

Mass Autism


----------



## Agent Wet (Jan 14, 2019)

Because people are desperate to make the next big meme but forgot that they has to be some from of joke somewhere and the end result is just some meme that became popular and just forgotten within a month. Also people on Instagram has about much a grasp on memes as Bethesda actually releasing a game with a stable launch.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm not sure I'd count either as memes. The egg was just a picture that got more likes than Kylie Jenner, and the lemon was something Reddit tried to force. You can't force a meme, especially if you're Reddit.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jan 14, 2019)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> I'm not sure I'd count either as memes. The egg was just a picture that got more likes than Kylie Jenner, and the lemon was something Reddit tried to force. You can't force a meme, especially if you're Reddit.


You most definitely can force a meme; i.e. the vast majority of /f/'s repertoire.


----------



## gachacunt (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm assuming it's due to the current social landscape. Ten or so years ago things were much more simpler in terms of humor and memes were more widespread. It's why even after all these years you'll see so many people remember troll faces and the like. They just happened. They weren't forced upon or whatever, but they were made for humor and relativity's sake. That's the best I can come up with at least?

Nowadays things have become more abstract and people have shorter attention spans. What's hip today is gone by next month: if lucky, you'll still hear about it for a few months. I guess memes are a metaphor for the internet's relative innocence and how corrupted and mashed up it's become over the years.


----------



## Eggman's Ghost (Jan 14, 2019)

It's just naturally evolving over time like any expressive art form. We're currently in the modern art era of memes. Stoked to see meme postmodernism!


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jan 15, 2019)

gachacunt said:


> I guess memes are a metaphor for the internet's relative innocence and how corrupted and mashed up it's become over the years.


I'd say that's the biggest part of it asides from people's attention spans shortening so drastically.

That aside, I also don't really understand _why _memes got so short so immediately after a certain point. The only meme that seems to bridge the gap between ye olde memes/YTPs and MADs/et al and current memes is Doge with how it captures the format of impact memes and the brevity of new memes, but that still doesn't explain _why_ we're at the point that we are.



Spoiler: Optimistic Sperg



I'd seriously like to see memes revolve back into things like The Laser Collection and Dinner Blaster and all those other properties not due to _effort, _but that those memes have this weird timeless quality to them that nobody bothers to acknowledge. Current memes might have the spontaneity and XD RaNdOmNeSs, yet there's no cohesion to them or forethought beyond making something exceptionally fucking stupid. It's as if current memes are fragments of what could be some sort of full "story" for a singular meme, where instead of a few people dreaming up something truly quirky it's just a bunch of spastics throwing their shit at the walls. It'll likely never come to be that way again, but one can wonder, I guess.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 15, 2019)

I'd like simple memes (classic-style YTPs/Impact font memes/etc) to make a resurgence. That would be cool.


----------



## Rei is shit (Jan 15, 2019)

ITS CALLED A FUCKING MACRO REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 15, 2019)

Irony. Macro memes are so simple in nature that even normies can understand them, and those are majorly who use them these days. Deep fried Markiplier _*E*_ memes only work because they poke fun at how minimalistic a meme has to be to appeal to the doomer generation.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 15, 2019)

I remember back in 2007 I thought that impact font was newfag retards having to word out the joke because their image wasn't funny enough.








AND I WAS RIGHT, TOO!


----------



## Tookie (Jan 15, 2019)

Abadi MT Condensed Light 
Albertus Extra Bold 
Albertus Medium 
Antique Olive 
Arial 
Arial Black 
Arial MT 
Arial Narrow 
Bazooka 
Book Antiqua 
Bookman Old Style 
Boulder 
Calisto MT 
Calligrapher 
Century Gothic 
Century Schoolbook 
Cezanne 
CG Omega 
CG Times 
Charlesworth 
Chaucer 
Clarendon Condensed 
Comic Sans MS 
Copperplate Gothic Bold 
Copperplate Gothic Light 
Cornerstone 
Coronet 
Courier 
Courier New 
Cuckoo 
Dauphin 
Denmark 
Fransiscan 
Garamond 
Geneva 
Haettenschweiler 
Heather 
Helvetica 
Herald 
Impact 
Jester 
Letter Gothic 
Lithograph 
Lithograph Light 
Long Island 
Lucida Console 
Lucida Handwriting 
Lucida Sans 
Lucida Sans Unicode 
Marigold 
Market 
Matisse ITC 
MS LineDraw 
News GothicMT 
OCR A Extended 
Old Century 
Pegasus 
Pickwick 
Poster 
Pythagoras 
Sceptre 
Sherwood 
Signboard 
Socket 
Steamer 
Storybook 
Subway 
Tahoma 
Technical 
Teletype 
Tempus Sans ITC 
Times 
Times New Roman 
Times New Roman PS 
Trebuchet MS 
Tristan 
Tubular 
Unicorn 
Univers 
Univers Condensed 
Vagabond 
Verdana 
Westminster Allegro 
Amazone BT 
AmerType Md BT 
Arrus BT 
Aurora Cn BT 
AvantGarde Bk BT 
AvantGarde Md BT 
BankGothic Md BT 
Benguiat Bk BT 
BernhardFashion BT 
BernhardMod BT 
BinnerD 
Bremen Bd BT 
CaslonOpnface BT 
Charter Bd BT 
Charter BT 
ChelthmITC Bk BT 
CloisterBlack BT 
CopperplGoth Bd BT 
English 111 Vivace BT 
EngraversGothic BT 
Exotc350 Bd BT 
Freefrm721 Blk BT 
FrnkGothITC Bk BT 
Futura Bk BT 
Futura Lt BT 
Futura Md BT 
Futura ZBlk BT 
FuturaBlack BT 
Galliard BT 
Geometr231 BT 
Geometr231 Hv BT 
Geometr231 Lt BT 
GeoSlab 703 Lt BT 
GeoSlab 703 XBd BT 
GoudyHandtooled BT 
GoudyOLSt BT 
Humanst521 BT 
Humanst 521 Cn BT 
Humanst521 Lt BT 
Incised901 Bd BT 
Incised901 BT 
Incised901 Lt BT 
Informal011 BT 
Kabel Bk BT 
Kabel Ult BT 
Kaufmann Bd BT 
Kaufmann BT 
Korinna BT 
Lydian BT 
Monotype Corsiva 
NewsGoth BT 
Onyx BT 
OzHandicraft BT 
PosterBodoni BT 
PTBarnum BT 
Ribbon131 Bd BT 
Serifa BT 
Serifa Th BT 
ShelleyVolante BT 
Souvenir Lt BT 
Staccato222 BT 
Swis721 BlkEx BT 
Swiss911 XCm BT 
TypoUpright BT 
ZapfEllipt BT 
ZapfHumnst BT 
ZapfHumnst Dm BT 
Zurich BlkEx BT 
Zurich Ex BT


----------



## Cheetahman (Jan 15, 2019)

The one thing I like about new age memes is that they seem to change a lot, and so the joke is both that "this is that meme" but it also stands on its own.

I think a great example of this is virgin vs chad, where a diagram contrasting two ways that people walk not only gets spun out to all sorts of fandoms, all sorts of actions (walking, eating, pissing at a urinal), and even all sorts of events (mutt getting stonepilled by uncontacted tribe).

Of course, there's also stinkers like the unicycle frog which came from tumblr, which once again proves that the left can't meme.


----------



## Elru (Jan 15, 2019)

How much longer do you think Wojak variations will last? What’s the latest incarnation of it, anyway?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 15, 2019)

More and more people understand the concept of short life span humor and things, on a digital scale.

Many things we interact with we throw out after single use or a few. Humor is only now being seen as such by the masses. If you read some of the old greek plays, they are still a riot and amazing works of art. Now some of those don't age well and others we flat don't get due to loses in history.

Back then one of 100 people could write or read, now almost everyone of 7 billion plus people can. So just more people to make more content, and some people aim to make long lasting humor others don't. Some things catch others don't. 

Memes just go with social trends, like slang really. It's always changing and will keep going but some stuff will stick around, but while "cool" as good even my 89 year old grandma knows for spoken word that's pretty long, pepe is 3 years now, for net that's long. Will pepe be known of in 5 years or funny/relevent? We just don't know. It's also up to society if none of us wanted to say cool anymore it would not have a meaning aside cold. 

There's a lot of jokes about meme wars etc, but memes are really just slang and quick current humor they mean nothing and everything. Older memes like early 00 had a different culture and smaller base so the memes were different in style as well as humor.

If you don't like or do like a meme don't stress it it won't last and that's part of the game. Think about how many one hit wonders are out there, memes are just like that but even less invested and no real economic gain vs that one dude from American idol who sung really bad and wound up selling a few million CDs. See that was less than a decade ago and I have no idea his name, we went a whole year the western world laughed at and with this dude, he's a multi millionare from it too probably. Wojack made probably 40 bucks as some art student drew it for a nerdy kid to cover ramen and a bar bill and was hung in a dimly lit dorm.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 15, 2019)

The rage comics and advice animals/general impact font memes were pretty shit. I don't think current memes are in any way inferior.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 16, 2019)

Things from the past always seem better because nobody bothered to save the shit ones.

Well... almost nobody.


----------



## queerape (Jan 17, 2019)

It has to do with the shift to twitter, tumblr and Instagram as places where memes originate as you can make memes on the platform as opposed to needing to make them somewhere else before sharing.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 17, 2019)

queerape said:


> It has to do with the shift to twitter, tumblr and Instagram as places where memes originate as you can make memes on the platform as opposed to needing to make them somewhere else before sharing.


And don't forget that both 4Chan and YouTube also have their flavor memes of the week/month.

Realistically, the biggest reason is just that society as a whole has changed when it comes to the internet. The more accessible it is, the more people will want to make things memes.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 18, 2019)

The age of a meme is normally inversely proportional to its' memorability.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2019)

lowkey said:


> Things from the past always seem better because nobody bothered to save the shit ones.
> 
> Well... almost nobody.
> 
> View attachment 640883



Jesus memes were the best.


----------

